# Fluval Stratum



## foxfish (21 Jun 2011)

Any one tried out this substrate?   http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/aqua ... als/210283


----------



## madlan (21 Jun 2011)

I've just setup 5 aquariums with the stuff so I'll let you know


----------



## foxfish (21 Jun 2011)

Cool, I have bought some too but probably wont be using it for a few weeks yet so please let me know what you think


----------

